# Brigalow Brewing Sugar Mix?



## yum beer (14/10/11)

I was in Big W yesterday picking up some crown seals and they had a new range of Brigalow gear, now Im not interested in the kit cans
as Ive read enough bad reviews to know to stay away, but they did have 1kg bags of malted brewing sugar...
does anybody know what the mix ratio is on this....is it the same as Coopers BE2 or is it different.


Also they had packs of 'finishing hops' which are a disolvable tablet of hop oils that goes in the FV at the start of ferment, anybody usede these, what are they like?


----------



## DU99 (14/10/11)

i use there bottle brush..have a bag of that sugar..but don't know ratio..


----------



## bignath (14/10/11)

yum beer said:


> Also they had packs of 'finishing hops' which are a disolvable tablet of hop oils that goes in the FV at the start of ferment, anybody usede these, what are they like?



Don't be tempted by them. they are an absolute piece of shit, waste of money. Tried them when i was young and less impressionable. Seriously, don't do it.

I don't trust anything brigalow do as far as i can throw them. Except for bottle tops.


----------



## redunderthebed (14/10/11)

I remember when kmart used to stock more homebrew gear and they had kilo of brewers sugar for $2 by brigalow and i'd highly recommend it was cheap and did the job nicely.


----------



## krusty_oz (16/10/11)

I've used the malted sugar for a few brews. From the nutrition information it roughly works out what you would get in the coopers BE2, ie25% malt, 25% maltodextrin and 50% dexrose


----------

